# Motorhome Shows 2006



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I've just added details of the 2006 Motorhome shows (Warners) >>>HERE<<<

Any budding Marshal's like too volounteer???


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

We dont mind doing Newbury


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the hard work putting all this together in one place Ian! 

We had a few hands raised here >
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8988.html < on an earlier thread, I have some booking forms available for the first one in April at Peterboro, I will send them on to whoever volunteers to run the event for MHF.

Regards M&D


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

We will do Peterboro............


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guy's, I've got the initial Club Reservation slips, PM me your addresses and I'll get them sent over.

As I understand it, you send the Club Reservation slip in to Warners requesting Pitch Reservation/Booking Forms, you then book direct with Warners using the forms and closer to the event the Marshel will receive a list of attendees and one free Marshal pass.

I'll photocopy the literature that Dave gave me and send it you, so you'll know as much as me :wink:


----------



## jimmyo (Jan 31, 2006)

*[B]Anyone doing Outdoor Life Show?[/B]*

Is anyone going to the Outdoor Life Show in Somerset? May 27th to the 29th at Taunton Racecourse.

www.outdoorlifeshow.co.uk


----------

